# looking for livery in dundee/angus area



## LMR (14 October 2014)

Looking for livery for 2 or 3 horses either DIY or part livery. Needs to be a school with lights. Ideally looking within travelling distance of dundee


----------



## carte dor (15 October 2014)

LMR, about 8 miles from south end of Tay Bridge, along A92 is Kedlock House Livery.  Very very friendly yard with large indoor school with lights and individual paddocks.  First class livery.  Highly recommend.


----------

